
Is the U.S. Due for Radically Raising Taxes for the Rich? - JumpCrisscross
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/08/is-america-due-for-a-tax-hike/494795/?single_page=true
======
gozur88
I have no doubt taxes for "the rich" will be raised. I also have no doubt
proponents will be shocked to find they end up with very little extra money as
a result. Particularly now, when investments are paying almost nothing.

